# Not feeling pregnant anymore at 15 weeks + 4 days



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

I am 15 weeks+4 days. I had lot of nausea and sickness and also had bleed at 12 weeks (which stopped in 1 and half days and some brown spotting later). Now from couple of days I am not feeling sick or pregnant anymore.
I donot feel any flutters as google says around this time.

Worried and called the midwife and they were busy. But receptionist said, mw said it is normal(unless i bleed or cramps or pain). She said, if i am concerned i need to talk to my GP. Surgery is closed. I can call out of hours. But GP didnot give me much attention, last time so I may need to wait till monday.
I am bit concerned buying the doppler if i cannot find the HB.

Sorry for raising these silly concenrs, but this is my first pregancy, and really donot know what i feel is normal


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi pdk

Please relax this is all totally normal! Lots of ladies lose symptoms around this stage as the hormones change and the placenta takes over

I would not expect you to feel movement yet, I didn't with my first till 18+ wks and know some ladies do not feel until 20+wks

I would advise you not to buy a Doppler as it is quite a skill To find baby before 18 weeks and once you can find baby easily you will be feeling movement. 

You have no need to be concerned.  

Kaz xxx


----------



## pdk (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot Kaz for the reply and info

Sorry for the delay, I have not been here for long


----------

